# A new MAC counter for the Scottish addicts



## xsurreal (Jul 23, 2010)

Just a little heads up to the unlucky ladies up north who only have access to two counters, I have a friend who works in Edinburgh Airport and she said it's virtually 100% confirmed that a counter will be appearing after the departure lounge refurb is complete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think everything is meant to be finished by the end of summer so not long either


----------



## spunky (Jul 23, 2010)

sweet! great news


----------

